# Best and worst eatin duck



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2013)

Opinions..........Whats the best and worst eatin ducks.
I like wood duck ,it's good.The only other duck I can compare it to is another wood duck,so I don't have a worst.


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 4, 2013)

My best = tree duck/ whistling duck 
My worst = I'm scared to eat a bad one...


----------



## Robk (Dec 4, 2013)

Best is teal imo

Worst is an order,  flying cat food...


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 4, 2013)

Best= teal and if we're coutin geese-specklebellies 
Worst= Ive never really thought a duck was "bad" but divers are a little tougher and have a different taste to them


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 4, 2013)

BEST = teal

WORST = merg


----------



## moto (Dec 4, 2013)

i'm good with any puddler, but diver's are nasty. though, they have worked well enough with chowders when we hit the ice up at saratoga. i just won't shoot divers anymore


----------



## SouthrnPride (Dec 4, 2013)

Best:
   teal

Worst:   
   merg
   spoonbill  - maybe it was in the freezer too long. Ate the bacon, not the duck


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Fellas a merganser aint a duck.  Best duck to me are the puddlers, I really  cant tell a difference in them.  The worst I have ever eaten however was a Ruddy. Even it was still edible though.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 4, 2013)

I only recall eating woodies. I have never really thought, this is a good meal while eating duck. I just enjoy shooting them and cant stand to waste so I cook them once in a while. 

Any ideas on ways to make them taste better? I normally season them and add some Dales then grill or put in crock pot. They are ok but nowhere as good as other birds.


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tree Duck would be the best. Dont know that I have had a bad duck.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 4, 2013)

chambers270 said:


> I only recall eating woodies. I have never really thought, this is a good meal while eating duck. I just enjoy shooting them and cant stand to waste so I cook them once in a while.
> 
> Any ideas on ways to make them taste better? I normally season them and add some Dales then grill or put in crock pot. They are ok but nowhere as good as other birds.



I really like mine on the grill, but I saw a video on duck sushi that I am going to try.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2013)

Wood duck and gadwall are best to me  

Worst-  haven't found 1 yet. although I don't eat mergs.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Fellas a merganser aint a duck.  Best duck to me are the puddlers, I really  cant tell a difference in them.  The worst I have ever eaten however was a Ruddy. Even it was still edible though.



Well according to the waterfowl profile in Ducks Unlimited the Merganser is a duck.


----------



## GLS (Dec 4, 2013)

Woodie, teal, pintail, freshwater/inland mallard (preferably acorn fed) in that order; cooked medium rare hot and fast, plucked, not breasted or skinned and no nonsense done to it such as bacon wrap, marinades or injections.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2013)

Pick wood ducks, and cut up like a fryer chicken
Parboil in water till tender
Salt and pepper to taste and roll in flour 
Fry in oil until done, set aside and drain well
Make gravy with the pan drippins`
Put fried pieces back in gravy and simmer on low heat till fallin`-off-the-bone-tender

Serve with mashed potatoes or rice with biscuits


----------



## triton196 (Dec 4, 2013)

anything is good but a diver


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 4, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Well according to the waterfowl profile in Ducks Unlimited the Merganser is a duck.



Why come they don't count towards your limit on ducks then  Serious question, not arguing.  Ive always been told a merganser isn't a duck.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 4, 2013)

*Best eating is*

Coot!!! 
Easier to skin than a duck, breast are small like dove, has bigger more tender thighs than a duck. The Gizzard is larger than duck and very good. I would trade you all my ducks for your coots!!
Gadwall's would be second, or third to ringer's.
Mallards and woodies around here don't eat corn, they eat junk and they are flying liver!
Goose stink, but are delicious and cook all ways just like deer meat if prepared properly.
Merganser's and Bufflehead's are strong but are palatable on pepper's.
It is all good, but 2 thing's you must try are duck stir fry, and Goose Burgers!!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Pick wood ducks, and cut up like a fryer chicken
> Parboil in water till tender
> Salt and pepper to taste and roll in flour
> Fry in oil until done, set aside and drain well
> ...



That's a top notch deal right there!!!! Done it many of times. Even better the following morning. Duck n biscuits!!!!! Man yeah. I'm hungry now!


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 4, 2013)

Woodies!!!! Followed by teal then goose(jerky!!!!)


----------



## fowl player (Dec 4, 2013)

best: coot
worst:merganser


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Woodies!!!! Followed by teal then goose(jerky!!!!)



I've heard a lot of good things about goose jerky but never had a chance to try it.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 4, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about goose jerky but never had a chance to try it.



last few geese i had in the yak i threw on the grill and the thing caught it on fire! Blew the lid off. I didnt want to waste the meat so i soaked teryaki and black pepper for 48 hours then put on the dehydrator. Good stuff.


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 4, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Why come they don't count towards your limit on ducks then  Serious question, not arguing.  Ive always been told a merganser isn't a duck.



a merganser is a duck... as to why they don't count towards your duck bag limit, i can only assume.  i assume it's to incentivize hunters to still shoot them hoping to keep populations in check, knowing that no one would actually shoot them for food if they counted towards the duck limit.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I eat em. ..  Cant tell a difference when you brine them.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 4, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> last few geese i had in the yak i threw on the grill and the thing caught it on fire! Blew the lid off. I didnt want to waste the meat so i soaked teryaki and black pepper for 48 hours then put on the dehydrator. Good stuff.



Take your goose breasts cut into strips length wise soak in a brine solution over night.  Slice jalapenos down the center deseed.  Fill the center with cream cheese and then lay the slice of goose breast over it.  Skewer and cook to medium rare.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 4, 2013)

As for the best teal- the worst a merg.  I hear those sandhills are pretty dang tasty so imma try and get a permit to shoot one or two next year.


----------



## across the river (Dec 4, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Wood duck and gadwall are best to me
> 
> Worst-  haven't found 1 yet. although I don't eat mergs.



Well you have never tried to eat sea duck.  I have a foreign friend that will eat anything, and I mean anything.   Divers, mergs, geese, he will take all you can give him.  I went on a trip and killed some scoter one year and gave them to him.  He said there wasn't enough spice, salt, or curry powder out there to make those ducks taste good.


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 5, 2013)

cleaned a hoodie on sunday that had a very light red breast meat that was more tender than a gadwall i cleaned with it. Normally the hoodies are more red and tough and limited to the gumbo but this one will hit the grill tomorrow aka teal to the wife for a neutral test.  Teal is my favorite to eat on the grill, big ducks to pluck and bake and for the gumbo it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 5, 2013)

Woodies


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2013)

It is all relative to how much prep time and Dale's sauce you use.  My favorites are woodies and teal cooked medium rare on a grill wrapped in bacon.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2013)

fowl player said:


> best: coot
> worst:merganser


Do you actually eat coot?I've never heard of anyone eating them.



chambers270 said:


> I only recall eating woodies. I have never really thought, this is a good meal while eating duck. I just enjoy shooting them and cant stand to waste so I cook them once in a while.
> 
> Any ideas on ways to make them taste better? I normally season them and add some Dales then grill or put in crock pot. They are ok but nowhere as good as other birds.


There's some really good recipes on here.you could probably use the search function and find more.Nics recipe sounds awfully tasty 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=779150



Nicodemus said:


> Pick wood ducks, and cut up like a fryer chicken
> Parboil in water till tender
> Salt and pepper to taste and roll in flour
> Fry in oil until done, set aside and drain well
> ...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 5, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> It is all relative to how much prep time and Dale's sauce you use.  My favorites are woodies and teal cooked medium rare on a grill wrapped in bacon.



this right hear no extra seasoning just bacon for some fat and throw it on the grill to med rare. i personally love the "gamey" of duck and deer as do most people that introduce to wild game for the first time just taste better than getting if from a store.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 5, 2013)

Lately I've been on a pan searing kick. I've had gadwall, bluebills, teal, and mergs done this way and it all tastes good! Gadwalls were by far the best of the lot, but had some bluebill last night and they were delicious. My non-duck hunting roommate even praised the taste!

I was using breast filets.
wash very well.
Garlic Salt, pepper, thyme. (occasionally some crushed red peppers)
Olive oil
Might have to experiment with heat a little (I'm not an expert chef)
Cook medium rare and ENJOY!
I can heat up some steamable veggies in the microwave and prepare and cook the duck in about 10-15 minutes. Add a little rice to the stove and you have yourself a solid meal.

Try it out! 

As always with this argument, I find it best to shoot any duck (especially mergansers) within the legal limit and ask questions later.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 5, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> this right hear no extra seasoning just bacon for some fat and throw it on the grill to med rare. i personally love the "gamey" of duck and deer as do most people that introduce to wild game for the first time just taste better than getting if from a store.



same here i like them soaked in saltwater for a few days.. cut up, little salt little pepper, wrapped in bacon and put on the grill!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 5, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> It is all relative to how much prep time and Dale's sauce you use.  My favorites are woodies and teal cooked medium rare on a grill wrapped in bacon.



I don't use Dales at all to me it just covers the flavor of the meat.  A little salt water soaking some Mortons Nature Seasoning.  Maybe a little worchester and soy sauce.  Then either pan sear or grill.


----------



## asc (Dec 5, 2013)

Woodies for best, like to sear them medium rare.
Mergs for worst..


----------



## Town2Small (Dec 5, 2013)

To the guys who don't like divers. Try soaking them in Orange juice over night, Slice up a pineapple, season the breast with whatever you use, and rap the breast and pineapple in bacon. Throw it on the grill!
Best duck probably teal in the crock pot. First fry some bacon, rub the breasts down with Olive oil, roll around in flour. Now put your breasts in the bacon greese and brown them. Saute you some onions and bell peppers . Throw it all in the crock pot with two cut up oranges and some red wine. I like eating it with rice and buttermilk biscuits.  Never had a bad duck (never ate a merg )


----------



## BrentSte (Dec 31, 2013)

I marinate my woodies in Dr Pepper after cleaning them in the morning. For dinner, I sprinkle on a little seasoned salt and chili powder and fry up the breasts and thighs to a Medium temp and watch my kids fight over them.


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 31, 2013)

Best: Tree Ducks
Worst: Eiders


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2013)

Some of yall are making me hungry!!!!


----------



## scoggins (Jan 4, 2014)

chambers270 said:


> I only recall eating woodies. I have never really thought, this is a good meal while eating duck. I just enjoy shooting them and cant stand to waste so I cook them once in a while.
> 
> Any ideas on ways to make them taste better? I normally season them and add some Dales then grill or put in crock pot. They are ok but nowhere as good as other birds.



Yes quit killing them with dales 1st

Second get the skin off the meat as well as the fat


Third learn to eat them MR to Med

I wrap them in bacon and take them up when the bacon is done


----------



## ebrauns23 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you hunt and eat duck, I highly recommend this book. It goes into a lot more detail then " wrap in bacon and grill".
https://play.google.com/store/books...SEM&utm_campaign=PLA&pcampaignid=MKTAD0930BO1


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 13, 2014)

dales is good for 2X4's..........


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 13, 2014)

They all are good, you just gotta change up the way you cook them.  Woodies and teal can't be beat when deep fried whole kinda like a big quail, love them that way. As for divers, you just gotta get creative, gumbos, stews, smothered, etc I have even made sea ducks edible... as for coots, ain't nothing better than coot gizzard gumbo, it is a treat.  Another part of the duck that is good, duck heart and yellow rice cassarole, just like the chicken heart and yellow rice your grandma made.....(if you are from the southern part of the State that is)


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 13, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> They all are good, you just gotta change up the way you cook them.  Woodies and teal can't be beat when deep fried whole kinda like a big quail, love them that way. As for divers, you just gotta get creative, gumbos, stews, smothered, etc I have even made sea ducks edible... as for coots, ain't nothing better than coot gizzard gumbo, it is a treat.  Another part of the duck that is good, duck heart and yellow rice cassarole, just like the chicken heart and yellow rice your grandma made.....(if you are from the southern part of the State that is)


So, how do you make Eiders worth a flip? They aren't even good as pepperoni sticks.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 13, 2014)

across the river said:


> Well you have never tried to eat sea duck.  I have a foreign friend that will eat anything, and I mean anything.   Divers, mergs, geese, he will take all you can give him.  I went on a trip and killed some scoter one year and gave them to him.  He said there wasn't enough spice, salt, or curry powder out there to make those ducks taste good.




I'm part Cajun some way or another and will pretty much eat anything.  True sea ducks are the exception.  Surf scoters are nasty.  Don't mind a merganser at all.

On the woodies, if you know how to cook chicken and rice, just substitute woodys.  I like to boil them and about half way pull of the skin.  That sticky rice in duck stock is just some kind of good.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 13, 2014)

Best: Teal
Worst: I have had some Sea ducks that need a little prep time( like  a week) but for some reason the Ruddy picks at my Gag reflex no matter what I do. I try not to shoot anymore Ruddys for this reason!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> So, how do you make Eiders worth a flip? They aren't even good as pepperoni sticks.



Never done an Eider, surf scooters are edible, actually had smoked scooter that was decent.....course I am a big fan of mullet, which alot of people don't eat. There are actually alot of recipes online for them.  I have tried a few, some were good, others not so good.  I saw one where the writer said cook it like beef liver that I want to try.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Never done an Eider, surf scooters are edible, actually had smoked scooter that was decent.....course I am a big fan of mullet, which alot of people don't eat. There are actually alot of recipes online for them.  I have tried a few, some were good, others not so good.  I saw one where the writer said cook it like beef liver that I want to try.



Scoters are not comparable to eiders in the taste department. I doubt a coyote would eat an eider.


----------

